# Belmar, Shark River inlet 11/27



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Started fishing the inlet with green crabs at 1pm and got skunked aside 2 togs that were 12". Water is getting cold so I am assuming that the togs moved into deeper waters.


----------



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

*11/27*

What's up man. I'm assuming you went fishin yesterday or are you posting a report from a month ago. Just busting your b*lls. See ya when you get back in town this weekend.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah man I got skunked today. That hole we fished at in the inlet someone must of fished there before and left one helluva a hairball line snag mess. Right at the specific spot I always toss at. It was cold yesterday, even colder with that face wind. Fingers went numb and my booger juice just about froze to my face  .

Decided to call it quits for today. I am going to install wooden floor in the walk-in closet and finish the molding. There are party boats out there targeting mackeral out of Belmar. Depending on how much I get done and how I feel I may take out a Party Boat tomorrow morning for some togs. I give you a holla when I get back in town on Saturday morning.

Ohh I just realized I posted the wrong month. that's 12/27 you smartass


----------

